# Jewish Straight Side Coca Cola?



## jaymshultz (Jan 5, 2006)

Anyone have any ideas on this striaght side coca-cola from Sharon PA?  It has a Jewish Star on the front and on the bottom.  I collect Judaica related bottles and have never seen another like this.  Maybe its common, but I don't collect coca-cola itsm too often.  Value? Age? Rarity?

 -thanks!

 -Jay


----------



## capsoda (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Jay, That is The Star of Sharon, better known as The Star of David. Sounds like a play on words. What is the product name on the bottle. Can't tell from the pic.


----------



## jaymshultz (Jan 5, 2006)

The product name is Coca Cola Co.

 Any idea of value?


----------



## capsoda (Jan 5, 2006)

It is a very unusual bottle indeed. Never seen one. No idea of true value but I wouldn't take less than $50 for it. You could look up Sharon Coke Cola bottling in the in the state or county hall of records, tax records or the city directory on line.


----------



## digdug (Jan 6, 2006)

It is a Coca-Cola flavor bottle. The bottles with the block letters held something else besides Coca-Cola. Usually a local favorite flavor....Ginger Ale, Orange, etc.  The bottles with Coca-Cola in script letters held the real thing.  Very nice find!  I collect Coke bottles and don't think I have ever seen a bottle like that!


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Jan 6, 2006)

In the 1920 Universal Bottlers Encyclopedia it lists the Coca Cola Bottling Co. at 519 South Dock Street in Sharon, PA.

 -Sam


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Jan 7, 2006)

VERY Nice Bottle!! I've Never Seen A Coca Cola Like That & My Dad Has Collected Soda's For 40 Years!! If you want to sell it you will get the best price on ebay. A Coca-Cola Bottle From 1982 just sold for almost $500.00 so you may have something here GOOD LUCK!!


----------

